# Cruise Ship Runs Aground



## Talent312 (Jan 14, 2012)

The luxury cruise ship Costa Concordia leans on its side after running aground in the tiny Tuscan island of Giglio, Italy, Saturday, Jan. 14, 2012. The luxury cruise ship ran aground off the coast of Tuscany, sending water pouring in through a 160-foot (50-meter) gash in the hull and forcing the evacuation of some 4,200 people from the listing vessel early Saturday, the Italian coast guard said. The number of dead and injured is not yet confirmed... 






Photo By Gregorio Borgia


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 14, 2012)

Yikes !! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Elan (Jan 14, 2012)

I guess we know where the Exxon Valdez captain took up employment.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2012)

There are several excellent articles on this incident on cruise critics web site this morning.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 14, 2012)

Very early news reports had 7 dead and unknown numbers missing with some persons jumping off the ship and swimming to shore. Your photo shows the scope of the damage.

Dang -- if I had jump off and swam for my life, they would have to pull my wet self out of the closest bar I could find.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, I saw the pictures last night and it was just leaning to one side.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2012)

It will be interesting to find out how it got that close to land. You can see visible rocks no more than 100 feet from it.


----------



## Patri (Jan 14, 2012)

Certainly many more lived because it was so close to shore.


----------



## Elan (Jan 14, 2012)

Patri said:


> Certainly many more lived because it was so close to shore.



  That's one way to look at it!


----------



## Pat H (Jan 14, 2012)

I heard that the Captain ordered the ship towards shallower waters after the accident.


----------



## Patri (Jan 14, 2012)

Elan said:


> That's one way to look at it!



LOL I get it that when you run aground, that's where you are. But if you are going to swim to safety, wouldn't you prefer to be close? A cruise ship going down in the ocean (for other reasons) would have been so much more serious. This is not good, but thank goodness, few people died. (At least I hope few. The numbers aren't in.)


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2012)

Patri said:


> LOL I get it that when you run aground, that's where you are. But if you are going to swim to safety, wouldn't you prefer to be close? A cruise ship going down in the ocean (for other reasons) would have been so much more serious. This is not good, but thank goodness, few people died. (At least I hope few. The numbers aren't in.)



I think the point is that if they hadn't been so close, they wouldn't have gotten in to trouble in the first place.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 14, 2012)

Per CNN, the Captain abandoned the ship before the passengers were off (a serious no-no), has been arrested and is being investigated for manslaughter.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 14, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Per CNN, the Captain abandoned the ship before the passengers were off (a serious no-no), has been arrested and is being investigated for manslaughter.



OMG how scary!  We just got off a Disney ship and planning a cruise in 3 months on the sister ship to this one that sunk, the infamous Carnival Splendor!  Some reports say there was an electrical failure before the ship ran aground, and caused the ship to steer off course.  Yiyeks.  This ship is gigantic and now it's sitting in 200 feet of water, collecting dust (and hopefully not spilling gasoline).    Costa is owned by Carnival/Princess and they have many ships in their fleet in the US just like this one.  Totally tragic.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 14, 2012)

Just heard Captain is in jail and more arrests are coming. Such a scary event. 

Suzanne


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 14, 2012)

How sad and tragic.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a pretty good update, with more information and quite a few pictures.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 15, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 15, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> This is a pretty good update, with more information and quite a few pictures.



Ok, y'all, look at the last picture in the series. The damage is clearly seen at the stern of the ship. The stabilizer just forward to it is undamaged. What does that mean? The ship was not steaming innocently straight ahead when she struck the reef. She was either drifting sideways or turning.

She could have been drifting if she lost both power and steering, but she would not have drifted 4 miles without the crew knowing there was a pretty big problem. Plus this captain stated that he believed he was in deep water, there was no reef on the chart at his location. That is incorrect, the reef he hit IS on the nautical charts.

Here is what Mr. H and I think happened: the ship was off course (actually a very hard mistake to make), they suddenly realized they were off course (depth sounder alarming?, someone spotted the reef?), they turned hard to starboard, swung the stern of the boat to port, striking the reef on the port side. The captain then partially did the right thing, steaming 45 minutes for the island off the coast of which they eventually ran aground. Of course, he then did completely the wrong thing in not alerting the passengers to the severity of the crisis. I would bet that he was purposely trying to run the ship aground, hoping to beach the ship, making evacuation easier. He seemed to have assumed (hoped) the ship would not list, without the listing it would have been easy to evacuate, they were in 20 feet of water.

Maybe more info will prove us wrong, but the captain seems to have made some pretty bad decisions here.

H


----------



## SDKath (Jan 15, 2012)

You could be right.  I did hear some reports on CNN saying the power went out and THEN they heard the scraping sound of the ship hitting rocks.  THEN they were told there was a power failure and there was a good 30 min delay before the abandon ship signal was given (probably as they made quick haste toward the island).  The listing and filling with water probably happened a lot quicker than the captain anticipated.  Also, most modern ships can "close off" certain compartments of the bottom of the ship to avoid the whole ship from filling.  I think because of the power failure, this was not able to happen, hence it taking water on very quickly.

I am just glued to the news now.  This is beyond imaginable for someone like me, who has taken almost 20 cruises now and has always felt like this simply cannot happen to modern ships!

On top of it all, over 1/2 of the life boats could not be launched because of the listing of the ship 20 degrees.  I don't think any modern day design takes into account this possibility.  In 2013 are booked on the Royal Caribbean Allure of the Seas, which has twice as many passengers and twice as many crew as this ship.  The thought of 6000 people being on a floating island and 1/2 of the life boats potentially not working is a frightening one to me all of a sudden!

Insane all around!!!  Katherine


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 15, 2012)

SDKath said:


> I am just glued to the news now.  This is beyond imaginable for someone like me, who has taken almost 20 cruises now and has always felt like this simply cannot happen to modern ships!
> 
> 
> Insane all around!!!  Katherine



I try to think the same thing since we like to cruise - that this would never happen today with all the new ships, technology, etc.  Who knows really.  Scary.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 15, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> This is a pretty good update, with more information and quite a few pictures.



The Link provided by Fern has been updated
since last night with new pictures and 
additional information.

Thanks Fernn.

Richard


----------



## heathpack (Jan 15, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> The Link provided by Fern has been updated
> since last night with new pictures and
> additional information.
> 
> ...




Aw, the picture that we refer to has been removed & now it is harder with the remaining pictures to see where the ship is damaged.


I don't buy the "lost electronic navigation and steering" theory. That does not happen on a boat without it being obvious. We have lost all of our electronics while making a passage from Newport to LA in the fog. First clue: all the electronic screens went blank. Second clue: when that happened, looked at the compass, boat had been turned 90 degrees (very obvious, not from line-of-sight inspection, too foggy for that, but from looking at the compass). OMG, what to do? Um, we had been paying semi good attention, but we immediately plotted our approximate position on a paper chart, then got the back-up GPS out (purposely an independent system) to determine our exact position. From the engine RPM and compass (non electronic), we knew our approximate boat speed and exact heading. So from there we can continuously plot our position on a paper chart. We know the waters, so we know what hazards are where and how to try to avoid them. There was no navigational crisis and we are casual cruisers not a professionally trained crew. Losing electronics on a boat like that would also cause you to lose steering (which would be a very big problem), but you would know that had happened and be able to alert the passengers and crew. And you probably would not be saying to the press, "We were in deep water according to the charts."

The one thing I find curious is that we see damage on the up side of the listed boat. It would not take on water and list on the undamaged side. There must be even more damage on the down side of the boat. I speculate the up-side damage was from hitting the reef and the down side damage was from running aground at he island. Maybe the captain was initially right in expecting the damaged ship to stay upright- possibly they were able to pump water out of the damaged side fast enough to keep her upright. But then he damaged the boat further running her aground and the later damage was what caused the listing?

All I know is that I have zero sympathy for a major navigational error in this day and age, with modern equipment and a professional crew that has the expected level of situational awareness.

H


----------



## SDKath (Jan 15, 2012)

heathpack said:


> All I know is that I have zero sympathy for a major navigational error in this day and age, with modern equipment and a professional crew that has the expected level of situational awareness.
> 
> H



Totally agree!  No way, no how could they not detect their position or the depth of the water or the rocks given the GPS, sonar, satellite and written charts, all available on the bridge at all times.  Even our 20 foot boat at home can tell me where we are at any given point in time, regardless of the electrical power, fog, etc.

Someone was asleep at the wheel, that's for sure.  Especially given that they do this route every single week, all year...

Katherine


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 15, 2012)

.
I'll stop grumbling and pay more attention at the next muster drill.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 15, 2012)

It must be an optical illusion but, in the photos, to me the ship doesn't look as big as it really is.  I have seen a sister ship up close and it's huge.

Brian


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 16, 2012)

"Carnival Corp, the ship's parent company, said it estimated the impact on its 2012 earnings for loss of use alone to be around $90 million. Its share price was down around 16 percent on the London market." -- AP

I hate to sound like a vulture, but this could be a stock-buying opportunity.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 16, 2012)

A retired couple from Minnesota among the missing ....so sad.


----------



## siesta (Jan 16, 2012)

Just this past weekend I was on a cruise on the MSC Poesia in the Bahamas for "Holy Ship" and we ran aground when we hit a sand bar while I was sleeping. We partied on the beach for hours with DJ Fatboy Slim and Tommy Lee from Motley Crue while a bunch of tugboats tried towing the cruise ship, it took them more than 14 hours to get it off the sand bar. We had a blast while watching it.

http://gcaptain.com/holy-ship-runs-fatboy-slim-weezer/?37218


----------



## dreamin (Jan 16, 2012)

*Cruise Critic Member Shares Her Story*

Here's a first-hand account of this horrible event:



Six years ago we were on a Celebrity cruise and at dinner time on the 4th day of the cruise, there was a very loud grinding sound.  Everyone was quiet for a moment and then we carried on with dinner.  We found out the next morning that a major mechanical part had failed and we would have to return to Fort Lauderdale.  We limped back, got there a day early, and weren't allowed to leave the ship.  It was a horrible cruise and we were given a $50 on board credit for our inconvenience.  We were safe though and that's what is important.  I didn't cruise for 5 years after that.  I can only imagine how terrified the passengers were.

We'll be on the Grand Princess January 28th for a one-week eastern Caribbean cruise.  I'll be paying closer attention to the safety drill, where the Emergency exits and stairs are, etc.

Having trouble with the hyper-link.  Sorry about that.  I'm obviously doing something wrong!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 16, 2012)

We were on the Mariner of the Seas when this tragedy took place.  The Mariner of the Seas crew was even more upset about it than us passengers.  There were lots of prayers for the Costa crew and Costa passengers that night.  I suppose our embarkation and departure delay due to the fog in Galveston looks pretty trivial in comparison.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 16, 2012)

dreamin said:


> Here's a first-hand account of this horrible event:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's the link posted by Dreamin:
[URL="http://www.cruisecritic.com/news/news.cfm?ID=4715"]People Falling Everywhere:Cruise Critic Member Shares Her Story Escaping From Stricken Cruise Ship


Richard


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 19, 2012)

I heard on the news that the captain is now saying he fell and tripped into a lifeboat.LOL
Liz


----------



## Luanne (Jan 19, 2012)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I heard on the news that the captain is now saying he fell and tripped into a lifeboat.LOL
> Liz



How convenient the boat just happened to be there when he tripped.  

Has he explained why he refused to get back on board, even after being order to do so?


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 19, 2012)

Luanne said:


> How convenient the boat just happened to be there when he tripped.
> 
> Has he explained why he refused to get back on board, even after being order to do so?



I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## am1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hopefully he is punished to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 19, 2012)

So really it is gravity's fault.  That makes total sense.

H


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 19, 2012)

am1 said:


> Hopefully he is punished to the fullest extent of the law.



I read earlier today that Carnival has fired him and disallowed him legal representation. He seems to be on his own. Whatever the punishment, it won't bring back the dead, upright the Concordia, undue the damage done to the cruise industry, and restore the faith in all the cruise lines. 

Look for even deeper discounts to lure people back to cruising.

We can hope that a half million gallons of diesel fuel can be safely pumped off before the tanks rupture and that the ship can be cut up and removed from the reef upon which it rests.

The Mediterranian is fairly smooth, but storms could cause the wreck to break up and settle into deeper water, making a bad situation worse.

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 20, 2012)

I heard on one of the news channels tonight that some feel he actually saved lives by bringing it close to shore after the damage, vs leaving it in deeper water after the hit, where more lives would have been lost.

Not expressing any empathy for this guy, just another viewpoint I caught.  And I have no idea how much time after the hit before he and his top dogs bailed.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 20, 2012)

muranojo said:


> I heard on one of the news channels tonight that some feel he actually saved lives by bringing it close to shore after the damage, vs leaving it in deeper water after the hit, where more lives would have been lost.
> 
> Not expressing any empathy for this guy, just another viewpoint I caught.  And I have no idea how much time after the hit before he and his top dogs bailed.



Given that it took over 2 hours to evacuate the 4000+ people on the ship, that's probably very true.  Seems like the ship would have sunk in about 30-45 min from the estimates I read.  Maybe faster once it capsized.  I am sure thousands would have died.  That said, it was his fault that it happened in the first place.

Plus I hear that crews were loading people on the lifeboats well before the abandon ship command was given.  Seems like the captain was in total denial while savvy crew/passengers saw water rushing into the ship and wanted OUT.  What a jerk!  He told people that it was only a minor electrical problem.  Jeez.   

DH asked me tonight: why aren't these billion dollar ships microchipped, like our dogs?  How is it that Costa/Carnival central didn't see the ship go way off course 2-3 hours before the accident???  Who was asleep at shoreside central command?  You would think someone is watching at all times, right?  I guess not!  Maybe they will now!

Katherine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 20, 2012)

SDKath said:


> Given that it took over 2 hours to evacuate the 4000+ people on the ship, that's probably very true.  Seems like the ship would have sunk in about 30-45 min from the estimates I read.  Maybe faster once it capsized.  I am sure thousands would have died.  That said, it was his fault that it happened in the first place.
> 
> Plus I hear that crews were loading people on the lifeboats well before the abandon ship command was given.  Seems like the captain was in total denial while savvy crew/passengers saw water rushing into the ship and wanted OUT.  What a jerk!  He told people that it was only a minor electrical problem.  Jeez.
> 
> ...



I guess there are people who enjoy tracking cruise ship routes for fun. Saw one of them on the news the other night and it seems that this wasn't the first time this ship went that close to that island and the rocks.

As for the "suits" at Costa HQ watching I doubt it. With Hurricane Irene heading for NYC last summer, people that were scheduled to leave on those ships getting info on the ship's schedule was tough. And this included HAL, RCCL, NCL and Princess. Cruise Critic was buzzing with HAL planning on riding it out at the dock.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 20, 2012)

*How the crew helped*

The crew members were far more courageous than their captain.  Handicapped people have been wondering what would happen to them in such a case, and here is what happened to some of them, how they were helped.

You know that the last live person rescued was the chief purser (ie, hotel manager), right?  He assisted people until he got hurt.  He was evacuated by helicopter with a leg broken in a compound fracture.  He couldn't walk on it.

Fern


----------



## chriskre (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm in Barcelona now and was supposed to be on the Concordia on Monday.  Obviously I'm not going on that cruise.  I guess it's a blessing in disguise that we didn't book this week.  At least Barcelona is a lovely city so all is not lost.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 21, 2012)

There was a family of survivors on Dr. Phil yesterday - they said that they saw absolutely no officers at any time and guessed that they "fell" into the same lifeboat as he captain.   In the paper today it said that the Captain failed to notify the cruise line of the gash - just said he had a "problem".  This does somewhat explain their failure to have anyone that could help ashore OR at the Rome hotel.


----------



## spirits (Jan 21, 2012)

*Top Down Command*

Where I work the power structure has been tightened so that only a few people are in the decision making process.  It is a tight circle and a few are well rewarded with premier assignments with the majority doing the thankless tasks with little input into decision making.  Needless to say morale is low and getting lower by the year.  Many of our top people have either left or are planning their escape.
As long as the customers are given a view that charms them and they are happy, then all is well.  They may be getting a shoddy product but they must be kept happy.  Those that work to keep the product at a high level are mostly hampered because quality takes effort.  Out comes are the goal but the processes towards achievement are being shortchanged.  The worst aspect is that feedback from the bottom up is not sought nor encouraged.                                                                                  This sounds like the process used on this ship.  Ultimately the company must prove that it did due diligence in supervising their top staff which I doubt was happening. I hope that they will be held to account for their actions 
The mentality I see at my work, this cruise ship and many other areas is rampant.  Thank god for the other 99 percent. JMHO


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jan 21, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I'm in Barcelona now and was supposed to be on the Concordia on Monday.  Obviously I'm not going on that cruise.  I guess it's a blessing in disguise that we didn't book this week.  At least Barcelona is a lovely city so all is not lost.



Christine, definitely a blessing in disguise...(hugs)

Did you decide to cancel the cruise or did the cruise line?

I hope you have a wonderful time in Barcelona.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I'm in Barcelona now and was supposed to be on the Concordia on Monday.  Obviously I'm not going on that cruise.  I guess it's a blessing in disguise that we didn't book this week.  At least Barcelona is a lovely city so all is not lost.



Barca is a great city. We spent some couple of weeks there and up and down the Costa Brava. If you haven't seen it well, check out www.runnerbeantours.com for free (donation) walking tours. There has been much written in TUG threads about Barca.

Glad you are safe. Hope Costa/Carnival compensate you for the loss of your vacation. Many thousands of people will be affected by this avoidable tragedy. It will be interesting to see how it all works out.

Jim


----------



## geekette (Jan 21, 2012)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Did you decide to cancel the cruise or did the cruise line?


The captain did.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2012)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Christine, definitely a blessing in disguise...(hugs)
> 
> Did you decide to cancel the cruise or did the cruise line?
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful time in Barcelona.



I believe the cruise line offered compensation to those on future cruises that had to be canceled.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes the cruise line refunded us and gave us a 30% off a future Costa cruise.  Unfortunately they would not reimburse the hotel or airfare since we bought it on our own despite purchasing the trip insurance so we decided to do a plan B and just go to Spain anyway.  

I'm here in Barcelona and we're doing 5 days here and then moving to Madrid for 4 days.  We used FF tickets to get here so it was easy to change our return flight.  I guess I need to be grateful that I wasn't on last weeks sailing.  I'm loving Barcelona so far so am glad that we decided to come anyway and not scrap the trip completely.  

We are staying at Citadines which is a TS right on the Rambla.  We rented it from the website directly since it would have been an impossible exchange.  It's a great location for this city.  We're making the best of it.


----------



## presley (Jan 21, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Yes the cruise line refunded us and gave us a 30% off a future Costa cruise.  Unfortunately they would not reimburse the hotel or airfare since we bought it on our own despite purchasing the trip insurance so we decided to do a plan B and just go to Spain anyway.
> 
> I'm here in Barcelona and we're doing 5 days here and then moving to Madrid for 4 days.  We used FF tickets to get here so it was easy to change our return flight.  I guess I need to be grateful that I wasn't on last weeks sailing.  I'm loving Barcelona so far so am glad that we decided to come anyway and not scrap the trip completely.
> 
> We are staying at Citadines which is a TS right on the Rambla.  We rented it from the website directly since it would have been an impossible exchange.  It's a great location for this city.  We're making the best of it.



Sounds like a great vacation.  I'm so happy that you weren't on the cruise.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Italian Cruise Ship Operator Knew of Crisis*

Italian Cruise Ship Operator Knew of Crisis - by Stacy Meichtry/ World News/ Wall Street Journal Online

Chief Executive Testifies That Company was Aware of Damage Within Minutes

Sorry, didn't realize you have to be a subscriber to access article


Richard


----------



## chriskre (Jan 28, 2012)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Christine, definitely a blessing in disguise...(hugs)
> 
> Did you decide to cancel the cruise or did the cruise line?
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful time in Barcelona.



We did do Barcelona and added Madrid.   Had a fabulous time so all was not lost and of course it could have been much worse had I booked all this just one week earlier.   



Passepartout said:


> Barca is a great city. We spent some couple of weeks there and up and down the Costa Brava. If you haven't seen it well, check out www.runnerbeantours.com for free (donation) walking tours. There has been much written in TUG threads about Barca.
> 
> Glad you are safe. Hope Costa/Carnival compensate you for the loss of your vacation. Many thousands of people will be affected by this avoidable tragedy. It will be interesting to see how it all works out.
> 
> Jim



Had a great time in Barca.  Such a nice town and very easy for tourists to enjoy it at any pace.  Love that you get a bottle of wine included with dinner everywhere you go.  Definitely my kinda place.   



presley said:


> Sounds like a great vacation.  I'm so happy that you weren't on the cruise.



So am I.  I did see a Costa ship as well as MSC and NCL ships in the Barca harbor.   Not sure why they didn' offer us those as options.  Maybe they were booked.  Oh well, there will be other years.  Hoping that maybe next year we can take them up on the 30% off if it makes sense.  They should be the safest line sailing by then.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 28, 2012)

They are now offering $14,500 for those passengers who got off the Concordia safely.  Sounds like that is pretty fair but I wonder how many people will try to sue the cruise line anyway (without realizing that a class action suit will probably net them 1/4 of that money).

chriskre, so glad you are safe!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 28, 2012)

SDKath said:


> They are now offering $14,500 for those passengers who got off the Concordia safely.  Sounds like that is pretty fair but I wonder how many people will try to sue the cruise line anyway (without realizing that a class action suit will probably net them 1/4 of that money).
> ...



But the lawyers offering their services to sue as a class action, will only mention that in very small print and buried on page 501 of their paperwork.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 28, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> But the lawyers offering their services to sue as a class action, will only mention that in very small print and buried on page 501 of their paperwork.



Kind of like TS salesman.

H


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't realize that Giglio was part of the Tuscan Archipelago. The islands include Elba - from Napoleonic fame - and the largest of the group, Gorgona, Capraia, MonteChristo, Pianosa, Isola del Giglio,and Giannutri.

Here's a map from Wikipedia that shows the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and for more information about the area  - here's a very interesting NPR Story - For Reporter, Cruise Ship Disaster Is A Local Story - by Sylvia Poggioli/ News/NPR.org

Note that Sylvia's list of the Tuscan Archipelago is slightly different than the Wikipedia list.

Richard


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 7, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Kind of like TS salesman.
> 
> H



Aren't T/S salesmen just attorneys who couldn't pass the bar?  Just kidding, please don't make me buy another T/S!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Carnival: Concordia Cruise Ship A Total Loss*

Reporting First Quarter Red Ink, Carnival  says Costa Concordia is a Total Constructive Loss from Marinelog.com

Also there was an article in today's ( 3/10/12) Sun-Sentinel about the Carnival report. I couldn't locate an online version.

However, it reported " Carnival also said its Costa Allegra ship, which was set adrift in the Indian Ocean for days last month after a fire knocked out its power, won't return to service and will be sold or scrapped."


Richard


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 10, 2012)

Damn. Two cruise ships totaled. Thats gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Damn. Two cruise ships totaled. Thats gonna leave a mark.



Not mentioning the loss of confidence for Costa and Carnival, and the cruise line industry in general. Ohhhh! the deals I see to get people to consider a cruise vacation again.

Jim


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 10, 2012)

I know it really hasn't affected Princess Cruises pricing. I check often and things are on par with normal...so far.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 10, 2012)

We're planning a family cruise on royal Caribbean next march...i hope prices drop!


----------



## Patri (Mar 10, 2012)

Prices for next Jan. seem normal.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, I had been monitoring the Caribbean for later this year since I have an adv deposit that is gonna expire.  Prices arent any diff than they were 3 years ago when I last went.

Thats why I said so far, I dont think these incidents are affecting the industry.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 11, 2012)

I found an article about the Costa Allegra.  I think it was deemed a total loss for more reasons than the fire.  It was an old ship, and small by today's standards, carrying only 1,000 passengers.  It had been up for sale for about a year with no takers.  So would you fix it?  I didn't think so.

Fern



MULTIZ321 said:


> Also there was an article in today's ( 3/10/12) Sun-Sentinel about the Carnival report. I couldn't locate an online version.
> 
> However, it reported " Carnival also said its Costa Allegra ship, which was set adrift in the Indian Ocean for days last month after a fire knocked out its power, won't return to service and will be sold or scrapped."
> 
> ...


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 11, 2012)

You know that if you don't decide to use your FCC (deposit) within four years you can ask for it back, right?  They don't send it automatically, but if you ask they will send it back.

Fern



hypnotiq said:


> Yeah, I had been monitoring the Caribbean for later this year since I have an adv deposit that is gonna expire.  Prices arent any diff than they were 3 years ago when I last went.
> 
> Thats why I said so far, I dont think these incidents are affecting the industry.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't know that. Its good to know though, thanks. 

I'll likely use it though, since im going through cruise withdrawals.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 12, 2012)

*The 'Love Boat' may be scrapped*

I don't know for sure if the old TV series had anything to do with my 'itchy feet' to travel, but it seems every cruise ship I board somehow gets compared in my mind to the Pacific Princess, and every bartender gets compared to Isaac. 

It may be turned into so many tin cans or whatever scrap metal becomes these days: http://theclicker.today.msnbc.msn.c...c-princess-from-the-love-boat-may-be-scrapped
I'm sure that Captain Steubing wouldn't have put her on the rocks.

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 1, 2012)

Carnival Cruise Ship Briefly Seized in Texas - CBS News


Richard


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 16, 2013)

*Watch Live: Costa Concordia salvage effort*

http://globalnews.ca/news/841426/salvage-effort-will-try-to-hoist-costa-concordia/


----------

